# VK - Lucid Kit, Nord, Gear RTA & More



## Gizmo (10/1/19)

New Arrivals:

geek vape lucid kit
nexmesh ofrf coil
ofrf gear rta black
kylin v2 rta black
rebirth rda purple & black
smok nord

Restocks:

falcon coils m2

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (10/1/19)

Hi @Gizmo , is the Smok Nord available at your Fourways branch yet?


----------

